# Can any body show me there pig-nosed setups.



## Jason.s (May 13, 2012)

I wouldn't mind geting pig-nosed turtles would like to see some setups and info on keeping eg. size ponds/tanks and breading methods thanks.


----------



## Slickturtle (May 22, 2012)

*Pig nosed set up*



Jason.s said:


> I wouldn't mind geting pig-nosed turtles would like to see some setups and info on keeping eg. size ponds/tanks and breading methods thanks.



Hi Jason

I just found your post on the forum

You can get a copy of the breeding of PNTs for the current edition (number 2) of Reptiles Australasia. Try Googling it. I don't have the link right now.

But you can also see more pics of my setup on Photobucket at 

[FONT='comic sans ms', sans-serif]Trials and tribulations of a turtle tamer pictures by Slickturtle - Photobucket[/FONT]

Cheers

Slick


----------



## jedi_339 (May 22, 2012)

Just looked at your album and the info within, awesome effort and very informative Slick turtle.

I reckon you've got a much better setup then Gavin Bedfords PNT enclosures at crocosaurus cove :lol:

except you don't have a view across the buildings to the backpackers swimming pool...........


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 22, 2012)

amazing slickturtle... that setup is brilliant.


----------



## imported_Varanus (May 22, 2012)

Ditto Sarah's comment....brilliant! What are your views on people keeping this species in the southern states, Slick? Many fishtank set ups just don't seem to do them justice (akin to the private hobbyist keeping Salties).

Not having a poke at those who choose to keep either BTW!


----------



## Jason.s (May 22, 2012)

Slickturtle said:


> Hi Jason
> 
> I just found your post on the forum
> 
> ...


Thanks for that mate i'll check it out.

Mate thats one hell of a setup you got there, thanks for that.
Cheers Jason.


----------



## Frozenmouse (May 25, 2012)

10 points for the set up and 100 points for keeping the toads out in the dry season.


----------



## maddog-1979 (May 26, 2012)

great set up slickturtle, gobsmacked


----------



## yommy (May 26, 2012)

slickturtle that is the most amazing setup i have ever seen. how special it must be to interact with your animals like that. 
top stuff


----------



## Jay84 (May 26, 2012)

Wow slickturtle! That is an amazing set up you have there. What lucky animals you have! That must be so rewarding.


----------



## MathewB (May 26, 2012)

How the hell did you manage to set that up? I have so many questions......


----------



## getarealdog (Jun 4, 2012)

Slickturtle-the level by which all others will be measured-AAA+++


----------

